# Fracino Heavenly arrived this week



## CFo (Aug 25, 2013)

The Eureka Mignon is intimidated!


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Nice looking machine, do you find it better than the classic?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Nice machine


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Nice tidy set up:good:


----------



## CFo (Aug 25, 2013)

GCGlasgow said:


> Nice looking machine, do you find it better than the classic?


Got to learn my shots. But steam is phenomenal, so 'er indoors is convinced (I only drink black)


----------



## MrChris (Aug 18, 2012)

Looking good @CFo. Thanks for a simple transaction. Enjoy

Chris


----------

